

Show HN: Shipr is a REST API and AngularJS client for deploying git repos - ejholmes
https://github.com/remind101/shipr

======
ejholmes
If you like building stuff like this, we're hiring at Remind101
[https://www.remind101.com/careers](https://www.remind101.com/careers)

